# Anybody know of Dr. Perricone?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

We saw a show on public TV last night about the "wrinkle cure," featuring Dr. Perricone, a dermatologist who also has studied nutrition and offers advice. Is anyone here familiar with this guy? In studying nutrition, myself, on an amateur scale, I've found that doctors and nutritionists have some varying advice to give (sometimes greatly varying). We have to then decipher the common threads on our own. However, I belive that most of, or much of, what this doctor Perricone seems to think and say about nutrition is right on. (Now, the equivalent of 16 oz. of protein per day for me?.....I don't know about *that*, but a lot of the other advice sounded good; I also don't know about 10+ servings of fish/week. I also think he deemphasizes grains too much.) I have a more healthy diet plan than most people I know, but I started to slide a bit, out of laziness. Seeing that show reminded me/inspired me to get back on target (which also includes eating more again)! Think I'll write up a new grocery list for tomorrow. I am a firm believer that most of us (not just us IBSers) don't eat too well overall - but that we should eat much better to have even a chance for optimum health. I don't think that simply a healthy diet and lifestyle will be able to "cure" us of all our diseases or ailments (e.g., I still have various problems). But I think it's a start - and a MUST - for everyone but especially for unhealthy folks. Sometimes I get quite upset when I read posts about IBSers who obviously aren't eating well (and/or are eating things they really shouldn't), either because they don't want to, or they don't know how to, or they can't (because their bodies are now too messed up to). Please read some nutrition books and then eat as healthfully as you can, given your limitations; some of the foods you may be able to gradually introduce later on.Sorry, I felt like getting on my soapbox for a little while (for myself, too)!







But, anyway, any comments about this doctor or about nutritional plans in general?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Also, this doctor also has some products out there - lots of products - for the skin that incorporate Ester Vitamin C and other antioxidants. Gotta make a buck or two, I guess!







However, I may actually try some expensive face cream, as I'd also read previously about Vitamin C (in a good form) for the face.


----------

